# Gaelic: Déanamh sé ar mo chroi leim freisin



## darkhaze

*"Déanamh sé ar mo chroi leim freisin."*

what does this phrase mean?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello darkhaze,
If you'd like to have a go at translating the phrase, then I'd be happy to correct your attempt.  (If I'm able to, that is.)

*leim *doesn't exist in Irish, do you mean *léim* = leap/jump ?
You will need to give a little bit more context so we can better understand the phrase.

Further vocab :  





> *mo chroí *= my heart ;  *freisin *= also/as well ;  déanamh = doing/making (Aimn Bhriathartha) Verbal noun, present participle.
> or is it rather *déan ar* = make for / go towards ?   Source focal.ie (on-line dictionary)


Mix those words up into a well known English sentence and you get :_ "He makes my heart leap too".  _
  Careful, however this is not my suggested translation, just an attempt to make sense of what's written, with a view to translating it.


----------



## darkhaze

okay, I actually wrote: *"Mo chuisle mo chroí..." *on my Facebook, and then I got a respond from a guy I think I like, and I think he seems to like me as well, he wrote that sentence, but doesn't know Irish, he got help from someone else. What could he mean by that, in that context, like his heart is beating for me?


----------



## darkhaze

Oh and I tried to write this by myself from English: 
*Airím uaim thú cheana is tá tú ní hé amháin d'imigh sé* = I miss you already and you're not even gone

Is it more or less correct? Thanks for help.


----------



## elirlandes

I agree with l'Irlandais on the original - it looks like an attempt at "He/it makes my heart leap as well".

As for "I miss you already and you're not even gone", I would say:
Cronaím tú cheana, gan a bheith tú imithe :[lit. I miss you already, without you being gone]


----------

